# ugf for a 55g



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

*rfugf for a 55g*

I'm considering building a RFUGF for my 55g cichlid tank. I've decided to buy a maxijet 1200 but I'm not sure how many jets can it power .. any suggestions?

edit: another idea I'm researching is hooking up one of the outlets from 2215 to an underground filter (rfugf)

I'm basically looking for a way to minimize the need for vacuuming gravel, so I'm a bit on the fence here..

I can either:
1)use pvc piping with jets powered by either maxijet 1200 or output of eheim 2215 
2) get a regular underground filter and reverse the flow

would separate power head (maxijet 1200) be stronger then the output of one of my eheim 2215's?


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

Debris that gets stuck in your filter will eventually have to be removed... A reverse underground filter would just speed up this process....although your tank will look nice for a longer period of time. You might want to stick on a HOB filter to filter out debris. I find they do a better job. 

As for the reverse underground filter, the 2215 would only be able to power half of the 55G. You might need an internal filter or pump for the other half.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

well I've got two 2215's hooked up to this tank so I'm thinking of powering my
RFUGF by both (one from each side) and running jets powered by a that maxijet powerhead .. so basically I combine both.. now I have to figure out:


1) whether to put pvc under or above the underground filter (perhaps somehow combine them?)

2) how to hide all that piping .. so basically a DUI background 
3) where to get 2x 24x12 UGFs
4) how to incorporate couple air stones in that system (I like the way it looks when bubbles flow from gravel to the surface)

question: will RFUGF help with mechanical filtration or is it purely a biological filtration system .. would the output flow from to eheims 2215s help lift debris off the gravel?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Won't work effectively. UGF is only good for small tanks. Assuming that your 55G is either 3' or 4' long. You'll need multiple push or pull accross the tank to ensure that there won't be pockets of dead spots. That usually means you need multiple filter. At the very least two filters, each sitting at 1/3 and 2/3 point.
Also as carbonlist said, canister is better than just a power head. Not that a power head won't work, it's just that I can't stand looking at a tank where chopped up fish shit is float in the water.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

okoolo said:


> well I've got two 2215's hooked up to this tank so I'm thinking of powering my
> RFUGF by both (one from each side) and running jets powered by a that maxijet powerhead .. so basically I combine both.. now I have to figure out:
> 
> 1) whether to put pvc under or above the underground filter (perhaps somehow combine them?)
> ...


2 x 2215's should be enough power.
1) I'm not sure what you're asking...
2)if this is a cichlid tank. a 55 gallon + a DIY background may not allow for enough room for cichlids
3)home depot, rona, any hardware stores
4)use pvc or air pump line and puncture it with small holes and plug the end.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

it's a 4 footer

I was thinking of combining 2 24x12 UGFs each powered by output pipe of eheim 2215 .. and on top of the UGF plates placing my jet system pvc's ... running 3 jets along the length of the tank..
just not sure about the placement of those jets: front middle or back of the tank


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

@zebrapleco. I think he wants to use a reverse underground filter. So debris never settles. I've seen people do it before. They bent the ends of pvc pipes so that it creates a jet. Properly placed jets throughout the aquarium can prevent debris from settling.

Reverse underground filters do not help with biological filtering. however, it might help with mechanical as all waste is sucked into filters...


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

hmm.. would it be more effective mechanical filtration if I dumped the idea of RUFG and just power extra jets with the output of my eheims? it would simplify things as well.. and if so how many jets per eheim .. I was thinking 1 each .. so in total I would have 3 jets powered by maxijet 1200 and 2 powered by my eheims...


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

Visit this for more details: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ug_jets.php


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

that clarified things a bit ..

I'm going to ditch rugf and just install 5 jet system (3 powered by powerhead, and 1 each powered by eheim 2215) .. apparently for each jet you need 100-150 gph of power... 

thanks guys


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

cheers, and now to be a little devil....if you set up the RUGF properly.....you'll have very little maintenance...just rinse the sponges every week...


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

so you think I should do 3 jets + RUGF?


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

RUGF would be cheaper and look nicer....but it would be easier just to add powerheads and cichlids would like the current more.

Being a cichlid enthusiast for a while, I would get a BIGGER tank, BIGGER filter, and do EVERYTHING RIGHT the first time. I hate reaching into the water, over and over again.

cause you have a 55G...it'll only be a temporary tank. I would go with the powerheads in this case.

Think about a RUGF when you have 90+ gallons.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

you're probably right .. I definitely regret not buying a bigger tank .. wouldn't take much to upgrade either .. 2 eheims + rugf would probably enough filtration... I'll just do the jets and save rugf for a bigger tank ... 

I wish I could sell getting a bigger tank to the family .. that's the toughest part

edit: I've just decided to indeed get a bigger tank .. my stand is about 6 feet long so I'll get a 4 footer but wider and maybe taller .. 
I mean really I've got the stand, filtration ,lights, plenty of extra substrate and a good heater.. hell why not!! (sorry for the rumbling, I'm psyching myself up lol)


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

cichlids generally benefit from the base area footprint and not so much height. Longer is good. Wider is also good. Taller, not so much.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks for the help


----------

